

Centro hands out TI LaunchPad starter kits to students - stringbot
http://www.somethingunimportant.com/2010/11/16/fun-with-tis-launchpad-starter-kit/

======
pella
much better:

 _The eZ430-Chronos is a highly integrated, wearable wireless development
system that comes in a sports watch. It may be used as a reference platform
for watch systems, a personal display for personal area networks, as a
wireless sensor node for remote data collection, or simply as a watch._

<http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/EZ430-Chronos>

------
drivebyacct2
My favorite sentence: "Since we don’t know the students are that are getting
these boards we decided we needed to do some assembly and, because electronics
bought in bulk are so cheap we threw in some LEDs, resistors, wires and a
breadboard."

Why are writing skills so abysmal? I didn't go through any special writing
classes, yet I manage to form relatively brilliant sentences compared to my
peers. And this, yes is more than jsut a typo too. The sentence is just
structured poorly from the onset, has commas in the wrong places and is
missing commas.

~~~
stringbot
My favorite sentence: "I manage to form relatively brilliant sentences
compared to my peers."

I bet your peers absolutely love working with you.

